
Bob Ross's Strange Afterlife - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/fashion/mens-style/bob-ross-the-joy-of-painting.html
======
fengwick3
I wasn't raised in the states, so the first time I watched Bob Ross was when
twitch hosted the marathon. The painting process felt so surreal - I was
witnessing an act of creation, the birth of a painting from blank canvas, yet
at the same time I was the painter, deconstructing the painting in to
mechanical techniques. I guess there is something unique about Bob Ross.

On a side note, in some sense coding is like painting, other than the fact
that mistakes in programs are certainly not happy.

~~~
bane
The craziest thing about his work is that it looks like nonsense for a few
strokes and then suddenly _pop_ it turns into a mountain or river or
something.

My understanding is he was self taught, and his technique is mostly his, it's
fantastic that he decided to teach it to anybody willing to tune in.

~~~
jamespo
The technique isn't mostly his, the article explains this

------
kefs
Here's the final episode after the initial run on twitch.tv, along with chat
reaction.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pHNhQGcXxs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pHNhQGcXxs)

------
tehwebguy
Another great posthumous reference to Ross is the character based on him in
this episode / scene from Boondocks:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhn_TAbvSH8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dhn_TAbvSH8)

------
gohrt
NYT and/or Wired and/or HuffPo writes an article about every retro Internet
fad. This is how the Internet works. Since its globally connected, fads get
much larger much faster than fads of the pre-Internet age.

